
Facebook down? Not a good start for the platform - danw

======
danw
I've been getting few problems with facebook this morning with lots of bugs
and broken links.

Now the whole site appears to be down. Is anyone else getting this? It fails
to load pages (sends empty responses) or sometimes loads a "site unavailable"
error message. Not a good start for the platform.

------
andre
This has been occurring with my univ network for days now, sometimes down for
half a day at a time.

------
run4yourlives
Facebook has been fine for me, but I'm not using the api.

~~~
danw
Must be just my university network then. Highly irritating when working on a
facebook app

